# Got shoulder pain and a big gut? Fix em both !



## chicken_hawk (May 7, 2015)

Ok, so my usual parenthesis on not being an expert or last word on anything. Nonetheless,  I have found there are very few in the field of pain relief who have a clue. Chiropractors, massage therapists, art people...all clueless. I suspect people trained in physical therapy would know best, but without access or the desire to spend my money on one, I spent time on my laptop reading dozens of articles from all over the web.

Anyway, to the pain part. For several years I have had pain bench pressing and overhead work was futile. Now, over the years the pain has spread all over, from my rotators and rhomboids to more recently the side of my humerous. Between deep tissue work and rolling on a ball I have been able to be somewhat functional even though my bench stalled a few years ago and overhead pressing was not a option.

So, what did I find regarding my my personal situation? Tight, too tight lats.Picture a side view of the spine...pretend now with it's curves it really is shaped like an "S". Well, the lats connect at one of the S down by the ribs and at the other end of the S just under the humerus. So, what happens when the lats become to tight ? Well, over time the ends of the S are pulled closer together. Now, I have a large curve in my lower spine giving me a gut that looks like a GH gut or pot belly. On the other end, my shoulders are pulled forward and my arms twisted in. Leaving me with a head that sticks forward like a chicken and little external rotation. A bad posture and recipe for pain with all things pressing.

For the past few months I have been rehabing as I feel like it and have minimized the pain. However,  I still lack significant mobilty and stability in my shoulders. I still have a way to go, but I am determined to get my mobility back and hit my lifetime goal of benching five hundo back on track.

If you feel you may suffer the same fate, this article on T nation is a great place to start. https://www.t-nation.com/training/neanderthal-no-more-1

Hawk


----------



## humpthebobcat (May 8, 2015)

I like the logic behind that...listen to minutes 54-58 on this podcast...kinda un related but I think you will dig what she says about strength, grip strength and texture... [ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0ub5OLNnN-o[/ame]


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 8, 2015)

Hawk, you still gonna make to that thing in Chicago(Rosemont) ? T-nation does have some great articles!


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 8, 2015)

Phoenixk2 said:


> Hawk, you still gonna make to that thing in Chicago(Rosemont) ? T-nation does have some great articles!



Sorry, my brother we were there last weekend. Did you go to the fit expo?

Hawk


----------



## chrisr116 (May 8, 2015)

I have been working with a coach lately.  I have had bench pressers shoulder for 5 years or so now from heavy benching.  What he told me immediately upon watching me that I was using my front delts when doing anytype of chest work.  What he has been working with me on is pinching together my scapulas and pushing my chest up and out when pressing anything.  It has made a huge difference in my shoulder pain.  For the last two chest sessions, using that form, I have no shoulder pain whatsoever, and get a much better isolation of the pecs.  When I pinch the scapula together and push out and up on the pecs it totally takes my frontal delts out of the equation and it is all chest at that point.  I just thought this might add to what your thread is talking about.


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 10, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> I have been working with a coach lately.  I have had bench pressers shoulder for 5 years or so now from heavy benching.  What he told me immediately upon watching me that I was using my front delts when doing anytype of chest work.  What he has been working with me on is pinching together my scapulas and pushing my chest up and out when pressing anything.  It has made a huge difference in my shoulder pain.  For the last two chest sessions, using that form, I have no shoulder pain whatsoever, and get a much better isolation of the pecs.  When I pinch the scapula together and push out and up on the pecs it totally takes my frontal delts out of the equation and it is all chest at that point.  I just thought this might add to what your thread is talking about.



I am learning how to do as well. To be honest I am having a difficult time doing that. It is actually difficult since my lower traps are so weak. I am shaky at the bottom so this is going to take some time building strength and retraining myself.

Hawk


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 11, 2015)

chicken_hawk said:


> Sorry, my brother we were there last weekend. Did you go to the fit expo?
> 
> Hawk




Dammit! I got my weekends mixed up....shit!


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 11, 2015)

Phoenixk2 said:


> Dammit! I got my weekends mixed up....shit!



No worries, my brother. There will be other opportunities, I'm sure. 

Hawk


----------



## BrianS (Aug 15, 2015)

That's some great tips from a veteran. I guess every newbie should learn from your words that you posted.


----------



## jacked391 (Aug 21, 2015)

Yo homie good post like that article. Been awhile. Hit me up bro


----------

